# DV lottery



## didig (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello,

I recently won a green card through the lottery I got an envelope from the consulate to bring to the immigration when I enter the USA, but they told me nothing about what is next.

You just give them the envelope and wait to receive the green card at your address or there is more to do....

Thanks a lot to everyone for your help ,
d.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

didig said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently won a green card through the lottery I got an envelope from the consulate to bring to the immigration when I enter the USA, but they told me nothing about what is next.
> 
> ...


you would have to be interviewed first 
did you get this done


----------



## didig (Jun 17, 2012)

I was interviewed in home country (and then they gave me a sealed envelope and an Immig. Visa on my passport). Is there a 2nd one in the US (for the DV lottery)?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Once you got the magic brown envelope and the visa sticker in the passport, there are no more interviews.

When you arrive, show the guy at the border control your envelope (keep it with you during the flight, don't put it in your luggage), he will process it, take your fingerprints and welcome you to the USA. That's all. It took 10 minutes for me at NYC JFK.

Your GC will arrive to the address you have specified.


----------



## didig (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys - appreciated. 

1 last thing. Since I have not yet found a job in the US, can I leave the US after a few days and return later to pick up the green card? 

I mean, I do not think they stop the mail if you "check-out" of the country...

Thanks again.

PS: how do you give "likes"?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USCIS - Rights and Responsibilities of a Permanent Resident

Go through everything on the left hand side below "after Green Card is granted".

You keep asking the same question but the answer will not change.

NO - a Green Card holder is expected to move his center of life within the given time frame to the US. It is not a pond hopper visa. Your personal job situation has no bearing on US immigration. The only option is applying for re-entry but that takes a very valid reason. Good luck!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You can get out and come back later, and the mail will still arrive to ypur given address. Make sure that you are back within the year - your initial visa sticker is good for 1 year.


----------



## didig (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys - much appreciated. Sorry for asking twice. Unfortunately I am a little in a .... sit. and it is very helpful to make sure and get advices from people that knows more... 

Thanks again


----------

